# Our first kits!



## PendergrassRanch (Sep 2, 2013)

We have babies! Finally. 

First group were born on 8/31. American Blue doe/spotted mutt buck

Second were born very early this AM. I found them at about 4:30 am.  3/4 Californian 1/4 Flemish doe - Spotted mutt buck. 

The proud papa







American blue doe











Cal/Flemish doe






Her babies!






Both of these are first time does, and young. I'm pretty happy with them!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats!!!!  Before you know it, you will have so many bunnies hopping about you wont know what to do with them all!!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Sep 2, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!!  Before you know it, you will have so many bunnies hopping about you wont know what to do with them all!!!


oh...I know what to do with them 

I am really excited about these babies. I cannot wait to see what colors they will be


----------



## nawma (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations!,  First litters are very exciting.


----------



## VickieB (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## UnlabeledMama (Sep 9, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## BYJR1434 (Oct 9, 2013)

Great! first litters are definetly exciting.....and stressful lol
I fricken love rabbits lol


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 12, 2013)

WE HAD MORE! Yesterday morning I noticed my other Cal/Flemish doe (sister to the first one) was hay stashing.  I checked on her when I came home for lunch and BAM! 10 kits! She is DEFINITELY a keeper!  First time, young doe and 10 babies!


----------



## animalmom (Oct 13, 2013)

Your does are producers!

How about some updated pics of the first litter.  Would love to see the poppers with some fur on them.


----------



## UnlabeledMama (Oct 13, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats!  We have 1 doe who had 5 about a week ago- she is very protective so I was only able to take a quick look today.


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 2, 2013)

I love chubby little popples.  Congrats!


----------

